# Need help with a Tajima Neo



## peteread (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys, I wonder if anyone can help.

I'm probably being a total idiot, and it won't be the first time, so here goes.

I recently purchased a second hand Tajima Neo that I saw working fine before I bought it.

However, now I have it back in my workshop, I have an error message 51, Stop Position Error. I presume it has something to do with one of the arms holding the thread being in the down position. I have included two photos to show my problems, and I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

If there is e RESET button, I sure cannot find it.

Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards

Peter


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Did you try calling Hirsch?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't know if it is the problem, and I have the previous version Neo, but does it have a line above the number of the needle position it is on? If not, turn the machine on, there is a black knob that turns on the right side just behind the head. You will push in that knob and turn it at the same time until a solid line appears above the number of the needle on the readout. Slowly release the black knob making sure the solid line stays above the number. Then hit the set button, and then perform a manual trim. This should fix the problem if it is the one I think it is. I am not in front of my machine at the moment. If this doesn't fix it, let me know and I will see what else I can offer.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, after looking at your picture, I still think the above will fix your problem. I am not sure what your screen will look like when the black knob is turned and in the correct position, but keep looking at the needle number position on your screen while you are turning the black knob and when it changes, you have what you need. Then hit "Set" or whatever button you have that you hit just after the machine is normally turned on, then perform a manual trim and it should put your machine in the proper position.


----------



## peteread (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi Craig and Jaf,

Many thanks for your input, and I am getting there slowly.

It has been complicated by the fact that I was sold the machine as a badged Tajima Neo, when in fact it is a Dahao machine.

When I bought it I was given a manual, but wouldn't you know it, the person who printed it out did so with a dodgy printer, you know the type, white lines going through the type, perfect.

However, I have been in contact with Dahao for a PDF, the fact that their two main emails on their website both bounced back, did not fill me with optimism!!

You were correct about moving the black knob to get the needle back in position, thank you.

I will keep posting here as and when I get developments.

Please keep everything crossed.

Warmest regards

Peter


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

The fix I described above is not even in the Tajima Manual. I had the issue and had to call Hirsch (Tajima) to get the fix. I wrote it down in my manual so I wouldn't forget if it happened again. And sure enough, it happens periodically.

Do you get the correct needle alignment when you turn the black knob?

Did you hit the "set" button, or whatever button you hit right after you turn on the machine?

Did you do a manual trim?

Is it still showing the same issue after doing all this?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

put the machine manually at fix position-100 deg
the take-up levers must be up in the same position


----------



## peteread (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have got the embroidery machine to print four rectangular blocks in two different colours. 

Yipeeeee, might not sound like a lot, but after two full days of ERROR messages, as Neil Armstrong said, this is a giant leap forward for mankind! 

Feeling a little more confident now, might even go for a third colour later today!! 

Thanks for all your help, and no doubt I will be back in the very near future with another problem, and then another, and then anoth...., well you get the idea.

After 35 years within the print industry, and pretty well being a know it all, seems strange to be venturing in a direction I know nothing about, but as they say, nothing ventured and all that.

Warmest regards 

Peter


----------



## Dtaveras79 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Peter
In have the Dahao machine as well. How did you solve the needle position error. Im having the same issue. I can't do anything with the machine unless I can clear out the error. Thanks.


----------

